
Put your Electron app on a diet with Electrino - sgrove
https://medium.com/dailyjs/put-your-electron-app-on-a-diet-with-electrino-c7ffdf1d6297
======
h1d
Having have to debug for every platform's web engine isn't worth it.

100MB sounds stupid but it's stupider to lose the cross platform compatibility
when 100MB of space isn't really much on modern systems.

~~~
0x6c6f6c
I personally believe the best move would be to make the Chromium engine shared
across Electron instances. You can package Nodejs and Chromium as a shared
library that every Electron app would then access.. And we have a 100MB
footprint for having a single instance or a dozen instances, where the apps
then compound on that themselves, rather than a linear relation of sandboxed
instances.

~~~
h1d
No. You're making this into Java...

And people stop using Electron apps because they tell you to download some
system library of some sort separately which may be incompatible to the
Electron app you're going to use by picking the newest one.

Then you may have to install another version of that system library. Who's
going to do that?

------
pvaibhav2
What I would love to see is something that replaces Chromium with
WebKit/Safari in Electron apps. I'm sure that'll make everything faster, or at
least easy on battery life.

------
atroll
>100mb for a simple hello world app, that's just stupid

~~~
nkkollaw
Username checks out.

~~~
abstractbeliefs
Does it though? I understand the value that Electron brings, but at the same
time, that doesn't make it immune to criticism. 100MB+ for every instance of a
hello world application is stupid. It's because people thought it was stupid
that the linked article and the software for it was written, and why it was
posted on HN, and why it was upvoted.

You might not like that people have criticisms of Electron, but that doesn't
mean there's not room for improvement, and certainly just jumping at this guys
name rather than his argument makes your comment less valuable than his.

~~~
nkkollaw
It does.

I'm not saying that Electron shouldn't be criticized, just implied that saying
it's stupid isn't very productive.

